

Chicken or Egg... - ramiyer21a
http://www.doecho.com/2012/03/chicken-or-egg.html

======
bking
First, when did a chicken genetically become a chicken? you could
simultaneously build your product and your customers at the same time. Take a
general idea and use your customers who are interested in the broad idea to
bounce ideas off of and build the product around them and adapt further once
things become more polished. Have your chicken and egg a the same time. =)

~~~
ramiyer21a
Completely agree with your statement "Take a general...". Most often though,
people run off to build a product even before they spoken to anyone ourside of
their close family even excluding friends sometimes. Then you have a product
and no users let alone customers.

